# Please say a prayer/send good thoughts for my puppy.



## d'Artagnan (Aug 10, 2012)

I am just devasted! I was putting my puppy down outside and just before he was close to the ground, he kept forward out of my arms. Well even though he was close to the ground when he landed his little front paw when under him and broke his little forearm (for lack of my knowledge of correct terms) I of course took him to the vet straightaway and they took X-Rays, put a cast on him and gave him pain meds.
I will be taking him weekly for a few weeks. He is eating and drinking well. He seems to have a lot of his personality back unless he bumps it then he yelps. He potty training doesn't seem to be affected. 
I am just sick over this and am praying he will heal ok. My guilt is almost overwhelming me. He and I bonded so quickly and he's so loving. As I mentioned before, I believe he was probably neglected before I adopted him, now this.
I'm sorry this in long, but thanks for letting me express y concerns!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh sorry to hear that. Accidents happen. Hoping he heals quick.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Ohh, poor little guy. Hope he will be ok soon.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't blame yourself,i know you must feel awful but these things happen.Somebody on here's chi fell off a chair and did the same thing and was fine once the cast came off.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

It was an accident and he will be fine...I am sure he doesnt blame you!


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Accidents do happen. I too have accidents with one of my Chihuahuas who jumped off me and fell off the chair and have fractured both front legs in the 2 weeks apart. She has operation and casts on 4 weeks, and now everything is back to normal and she recovered very well. I hope yours will recover in no times too. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor Dart! I'm sure he will be fine. We worry so much about them and when he is better, he will have forgotten all about it!

I wish him a speedy recovery!


----------



## d'Artagnan (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you all! My little guy is doing great! Except for worrying the life out of me! At first he was listless and drooling. The vet gave him some meds and a cast. Just today, he took off his cast himself. He had a new one put on and the x-rays showed the bone is back to where it should be. He still needs his cast but he keeps taking it off so I mostly carrying him all day except when he takes a naps. He's running and trying to go up the steps, he's like having a toddler all over again! But I adore me and will do whatever he needs,


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

They do that sometimes and it can't be helped. I know Mylo has tried to jump out of my arms before, there's only so much we can do. I hope he feels better soon and heals fast xox


----------

